# Ordered......



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

This morning.

Went for TTS having been advised last night the car would be available Q4 2014.

Received an email from dealer about an hour ago to be told the TTS is due for release early 2015 and the launch cars for Q4 2014 are likely to be the 2.0 petrol/diesel models.

As I don't like to wait, changed the order to a 2.0TFSI with Quatrro. Will probably go for Brilliant Black with silver leather interior, bum warmers, privacy glass, DSG (or whatever it is called) and extended warranty. Will also throw on an s-line package.

Dealer will keep me updated as matters progress and I will keep the forum updated........

Can't wait! Get married in May so nice wedding present to myself! Ha ha. :lol:


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Are there any price lists or spec sheets available yet?


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Nothing yet Phil.

My price assumptions are based on the existing prices of the MK2 with perhaps a slight increase of say 5%.

More details will be released towards the summer. I have ordered now as mindful to avoid the factory order wait.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations on your order by the way!

I remember when I first looked at a Mark 2 back in spring 2007, the waiting list was 9 months!


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats, you can be the beta tester.
Once all the intial niggles are sorted I'll order mine.

I'm thinking of waiting for the 15 plate.
That said I'm seeing my dealer next week so that plan will probably go out of the window


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats on your early order 8)

Hope you don't get screwed by your Dealer on PX / zero discount being so eager though, that would be my only concern.

Although I suspect zero discount on these new cars will the norm for a while so it will just be your PX really, unless you sell that private and then no issue.

I'm waiting for the TTS though as not had the S5 that long.


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks for the congrats guys!

The car should give me something to look forward to after the come down post wedding/post summer!

This year should be a good one!


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

congrats. i would get silver (best colour for TT - has been and will always be) :mrgreen:

see:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Must say you're very brave to order a car you've never even seen or indeed, know the price or spec!

Dealer told me today expected ETA for delivery on the new TTS would be mid next year. Audi dealers are always quite happy to take your deposit of course :lol:


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

@ Patatus, does look good in silver. Good post. 8)

@ Mark, the TTS is next year, the 2.0t this year. The car is hardly going to be a shitter so imagine my decision will prove justified. Certainly so on the basis of the premiums charged over and above MSRP for launch date cars. I am prepared to pay list price which will be comparable to existing MK2 prices.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

You mean you've registered interest. Order book is not open and dealers are not able to take orders.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

msnttf10 said:


> You mean you've registered interest. Order book is not open and dealers are not able to take orders.


is this right? have you just registered interest rather that actually placed an order?! I find it hard to believe they are taking orders now...right???!


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

stumardy said:


> msnttf10 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean you've registered interest. Order book is not open and dealers are not able to take orders.
> ...


No. It is not right. 

I have placed an order with the dealer. I will receive the first car. A deposit has been paid. I am at the front of the queue.

Car is ordered with the spec to be confirmed once released. I really wanted the TTS however the 2.0t with Quattro will keep me happy for now.

@msn, you are indeed incorrect. I suggest you speak to a better dealer as the source of your info is incorrect. If you have spoken to a dealer? Who was it?  Spoke to 3 dealers myself, all 3 were prepared to take the order and put me at the front of the queue. I'll post some pics of my 6th new TT for you msn when it arrives. :wink: oh nearly forgot, Audi UK sent me invite to the launch party/event having heard I'd placed an order so again your notion dealers aren't allowed is factually inaccurate as pretty sure Audi UK would be pissed otherwise and not inviting me to the celebration!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Congrats mate 

8)


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

dannyboyz4 said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > msnttf10 said:
> ...


Wicked well done! and I'm glad yopu have actually been able to place an order! what dealers?


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

No, you are talking semantics.
The dealer is not able to order anything right now, the order book is NOT open - he's taken whats called a top drawer deposit from you. You are at the front of the queue as you say.

When the order book opens - he will call you to confirm the order spec, he will submit that (spec) order against AUK - they will issue a commission number for this order once its entered on the system. AUK will get a scheduled date for build back from the factory. if you had an order you will be able to get a print out from Audi Desk Top now showing the order status on the system of either 00 or 10. 00 being order submitted with no date, or 10 order submitted with date.

This does not guarantee you the first car to that dealer, it does give you a chance but it will all depend on how the orders are scheduled and what options you ordered vs when the factory releases them.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Does it really fecking matter :roll:


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks chaps. 8)

Ordered from Manchester Audi.

Also spoke to Stockport and Carlisle both of which also offered the order.

Manc swung it with free FULL tank of fuel! Lol.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Any discounts???


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

tt3600 said:


> Any discounts???


We're probably about 3 years at least away from any discounts, my local dealer rang me last night about some sales event they have at the weekend and I mentioned the Mk 3. He wasn't sure about avaibaility until 2015, long waiting lists and no discounts for a while.

I'd also expect the launch models to be pretty low standard spec as was the Mk 2 originally.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

There's always discounts to be had. I've already checked on the BMW M4 and can obtain a £7K discount on a £60K car. This was via drivethedeal website.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

dannyboyz4 said:


> This morning.
> 
> Went for TTS having been advised last night the car would be available Q4 2014.
> 
> ...


Hello

Can I ask what spec you eventually went for, and did you manage to get any discount?

Regards


----------

